# Are lemon branches safe for cockatiels?



## 1234 (Dec 8, 2017)

Also how to identify species of trees?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1842
Lemon trees aren't on the toxic list so probably OK.

As to identifying them, I have no clue. Maybe a book on trees?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes they are safe  my flock love to peel the bark off of them.


----------

